# نبذه عن طائرات السي ( 130 ) في سطور



## كاسبر برو (19 فبراير 2008)

نبذة عن طائرة السي (130 ) العملاقة ​ 
هي من صنع شركة لوكهيد مارتن الأمريكية .

مزوده بأربعة محركات مروحية من نوع ( Rolls-Royce Allison T56-A-15 ) ومراوحها من نوع ( Hamilton Sundstrand 54H60-91 ).

يتفاوت طولها حسب نوعها القصير أو الطويل تصل حمولتها إلى ( 175000 ) رطل ومخزون الوقود فيها إلى ( 64000 ) رطل و يتفاوت ارتفاعها أثناء الطيران حسب الوزن والنوع مابين ( 25000- 35000 ) قدم ومتوسط سرعتها ( 300 ) عقدة في الساعة تطير من (10) إلى (11) ساعة متواصلة دون توقف تقطع خلالها مسافات طويلة من الأميال.

لها أكثر من خمسة عشر نوع. 

أخـــر موديلاتها هي الطائرة ذات النوع ( C-130J ) 

تعتبر احد امن الطائرات على الإطلاق مصممة للهبوط على المدرجات القصيرة والترابية في مسافة قصيرة ولها مهام كثيرة مدنية وعسكريه تختلف تصاميمها الداخلية حسب مهمتها.

يوجد منها أنواع مصممه كمستشفى متنقل ذو غرف عمليات مزودة بأحدث الأجهزة تقدما.

ومنها مصمم لنقل كبار الشخصيات ومنها ما هو عادى التصميم للنقل الاستراتيجي.

لها أكثر من خمسين عام في وطننا العربي حرصت معظم الدول والشركات على اقتناها وذلك لأهميتها الإستراتجية في الحرب والسلم 

تسمى طائر السلام نظرا لكثرة مهامها الإغاثيه للدول المنكوبة والمتضررة

تبلغ تكلفة تشغيلها ( 5000 ) دولار في الساعة ويتم تزويدها بكل ما هو جديد في عالم الطيران كل ما دعت الحاجة لذلك وهذه بعض الصور لطائرات السي ( 130 ) العملاقة.


----------



## م المصري (21 فبراير 2008)

مواضيعك شيقه يا اخي ...احيييك


----------



## كاسبر برو (21 فبراير 2008)

شكرا على مرورك اخى الكريم ( م المصري )


----------



## م المصري (23 فبراير 2008)

كاسبر برو قال:


> شكرا على مرورك اخى الكريم ( م المصري )


 
اشكرك اخي الفاضل ....... علي ردك الرقيق 

و اشكرك علي اعادة الذكريات ...... فقد ركبت هذه الطائرة يوما ...... و قفزت منها بالمظلة 

تحياتي


----------

